# Beginner tips please necessary information.



## ThaMaoriGuy (Apr 19, 2015)

So I haven't shot yet but I'm really interested and I've been watching videos on YouTube so it'll definitely be happening within the month. I was wondering if there's some tips that the basic YouTube videos don't cover ? Regarding technique or avoiding injury mainly but every bit of knowledge helps.


----------



## SoDak Dog (May 30, 2015)

read a book call "Shooting the Stickbow" you can get on amazon under $20. It has lots of good information in it. website www.shootingthestickbow.com


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Start with a good coach. There is a database of coaches on the USArchery website.

Bad habits are difficult to break and it's easy to develop them doing it on your own.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

aread said:


> Start with a good coach. There is a database of coaches on the USArchery website.
> 
> Bad habits are difficult to break and it's easy to develop them doing it on your own.


Spot on. A good coach can cut the learning curve in half. If not more. A good coach will not only know process, form and equipment fit, but also how to manage the mental game.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I suggest that you start off with an inexpensive recurve and learn the basics...grip (really hand placement as you don't "grip" the the bow); Alignment, anchor, follow through. 

Money spent on a good coach early on will do wonders for your form and not to mention confidence.

DO NOT GET OVER BOWED. It's all about what you can control and NOT what you can pull. For an adult male this equates to about 25# draw weigh for a recurve...maybe 50# on a compound...set to about 65% let off.

If you decide to go compound do not go with high let off. It does two things, 1, gets the mind thinking you can pull more weight and 2, doesn't keep the alignment as well as low let off--higher holding weight tends to keep the alignment tighter. 

Draw length...go with what is right. Too many times someone will go by a calculation instead of proper alignment...alignment is what counts, not some arbitrary calculation...that calculation will get you close but not spot on. So, as mentioned, get a coach to help with this.

if going with a recurve, do not cut your arrows for a while. The reason is that as your form and strength improves your draw length will often grow.

learn to break down the shot process into a shot sequence...knock arrow, bow hand placement, hook, draw (how you draw), set shoulders low, set anchor....bla bla bla. There is no specific set shot process as each shooter can have their own variation. If you develop your own shot sequence early on you'll be less likely to have wild shots, dry fires etc.

that's about it off the top of my head.


----------



## ThaMaoriGuy (Apr 19, 2015)

Sweet as, thanks heaps guys I've taken it all in and I am going to try get a coach but I am in Australia and not USA so I'll just have to see around my local range


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You have very good coaches in Australia. One that I know of is James Park. Also contact Marcus at Urban Archery. I don't know if he is a coach, but he can give you leads on where to find one near you.


----------

